# "One Band" aiming



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been watching some youtubes of some top shooters , hoping to improve my game by copying their aiming technique.

Bill Hayes talks about lining up the bands and using the top band to aim, pointing it like a rifle (it was his video I saw it explained on) . All the top shooters do it, but it seems impossible to me.

If you're shooting that way, won't you always be shooting evenly between the forks, and therefore at a slight angle downwards from the top band ? Therefore if you;re suing that to aim won;t you always be a bit off?

Anyone know the physics of why (if) you get a straight shot?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

youre a jedi, use the force


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

If you pull the pouch directly to your eyeball, then yes. Anchor points are usually more in line with the bottom of the ear.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep in mind even when people say they are shooting intuitively (some say instinctively) there are* always some reference points (I.E. aiming)* in some form, in a space, body and eye orientation. (*For the contenders of the idea on aiming or not*, *please* do us all a favor and look up the definition so that the* false idea that someone doesn't aim,* becomes a contention)

The mind and eye do the calculations and *all shooting* has as it base, aiming or pointing at something. The mind, eye and body work together in learning the "reference points" to have the projectile, launched at the target.

The above being said. I look down my bands much like what you read/hear Bill Hayes talk about, but my alignment isn't exactly like a gun sight. Therefore, with all the practice I have done, my mind, eye and body working together, the bands are what I would call reference points. I have through practice, learned how to get the projectile to go where I want. Or at least close, most of the time.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the two-tube system just like a gun sight, then anchor the pouch right behind my ear, and it works for me. Zapping quarters at 11 yards. As Rayshot says, everybody aims, it's just a matter of how you choose your reference points.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

The "one band shooting" concept is pretty much like shooting a bullet from a gun, but with more drop in the trajectory.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> If you pull the pouch directly to your eyeball, then yes. Anchor points are usually more in line with the bottom of the ear.


<lightbulb> thank you </lightbulb>

If the eye has a somewhat similar angle to the point of the topmost fork as the pouch does then the angle is somewhat similar to the path the projectile takes , and the brain learns to compensate for the difference.

Gotcha.

Cheers all.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Mike...

I think calling it a one line aiming system is a more accurate way of describing it... The bands are lined up one on top the over under the dominant eye and you simply look along the line the top band forms to your target... release when the windage and then the elevation (known through experience) is right...

You're a fairly new shooter so the following video will probably help you out... it's about an hour long, but it covers quite a bit:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you sir,

I really enjoyed your video on how to learn to shoot, "mushin", and zen archery for the slingshot.

I'll watch that longer video now <puts kettle on>.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Hello Mike...
> 
> I think calling it a one line aiming system is a more accurate way of describing it... The bands are lined up one on top the over under the dominant eye and you simply look along the line the top band forms to your target... release when the windage and then the elevation (known through experience) is right...
> 
> You're a fairly new shooter so the following video will probably help you out... it's about an hour long, but it covers quite a bit:


Dear Bill, thanks very much for this wonderful and very helpful Video. I take my hat off to you! Have a good time! Luke


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Practice makes the impossible possible. Practice adjusting your aim.


----------

